# Quackers



## liffy99 (Feb 28, 2007)

A German guy approaches a lady of the night.
>
> 'I vish to buy secz viz you.'
>
> 'OK,' says the girl, 'I'll charge â‚¬200 an hour.'
>
> '..ist goot, but I must varn you, I am a little kin-ky.'
>
> 'No problem,' she replies cautiously, 'I can do little kin -ky.'
>
> So off they go to the girl's flat, where the German produces four
> large bedsprings and a duck caller.
>
> 'I vant zat you tie ze springs to each of your hans und knees.'
>
> The girl finds this most odd, but complies, fastening the springs as
> he had said, to her hands and knees.
>
> 'Now you vill get on your hans und knees.'
>
> She duly does this, balancing precariously on the springs.
>
> 'You vill please to blow zis kwacker as I make love to you.'
>
> She finds it odd, but figures it's harmless (and the guy is paying.)
> She finds the secz is fantastic, as she is bounced all over the room
> by the energetic German, all the time honking on the duck caller. The
> climax is the most sensational that she has ever experienced and it is
> several minutes before she has enough breath to say,
>
> 'That was totally amazing, what do you call that position ?'
>
> 'Ah,' says the German . . .'zat is ze....
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
> .....four-sprung duck technique'


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

:roll: :roll: Not again :wink:


----------



## jmjwhitfield (Apr 7, 2008)

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Wild Woods (Feb 25, 2008)

Nearly as good as "Cart Sprung Dirt Technique" that I see on Land Rovers


----------



## Godzilla (Feb 20, 2007)

The version I heard was the four sprung dwarf technique.


----------

